# Keyboard Mod



## Zeph (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess this is the right place.

Does anyone know where I could get a keyboard mod (I think that's what they're called; please forgive/correct me if I'm wrong)? More specifically, a Greek one? I need something that allows me to freely type the language without having to do Insert Symbol on Word and copy/pasting that into everything else (For that matter, Word's Insert Symbol doesn't allow emphasised vowels, umlaut vowels or final sigma).

Please, no 'clever' comments on how I could use Google, because I've already looked.

Thanks for any help that anyone gives. Or something.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Five second google search gave me this.
Result:
ςερτυθιοπ
ασδφγηξκλ
ζχψωβνμ
΅ΕΡΤΥΘΙΟΠ
ΑΣΔΦΓΗΞΚΛ¨
ΖΧΨΩΒΝ

Vista has a slightly different installation method but they're really similar. In case you have that instead of Windows XP.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 8, 2008)

Μιλάω ελληνικά;

'Tworks! thanks. I guess I didn't look hard enough.

Many thankyous.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 9, 2008)

Γεια σας, τι κανετε.

Hey, Castform, how did you get the diacritics above the words?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 9, 2008)

You press Semicolon before the vowel.

Did you just translate that? Or do you... actually know the language?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 9, 2008)

I know the language (or parts of it)

Γέια σας, με λένε ἀρρι. τί κανέτε?
-Πολύ καλα


----------



## Zeph (Oct 9, 2008)

WHY DID I NOT HEAR OF THIS BEFORE?

*Zooms to LI's profile*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 9, 2008)

You share knowledge of a language and therefore you *must* be friends?
uh


----------



## Zeph (Oct 9, 2008)

That wasn't the intended meaning or implication. Just, y'know, I don't know anyone that speaks the language.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You share knowledge of a language and therefore you *must* be friends?
> uh


Well, hey. There are lots of members on here who base their friendships on nothing but knowledge of the English language.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 10, 2008)

These threads make me sad. I always feel jealous that I don't know any languages other than English apart from 'angry Jess tiem'.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

By the way, Lorem, how did you get the different accent above the ἀ?


----------



## Retsu (Oct 10, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> These threads make me sad. I always feel jealous that I don't know any languages other than English apart from 'angry Jess tiem'.


Self-teaching a language similar to English probably wouldn't be too hard. I'm sure there are tons of resources for people learning Germanic languages, or Spanish/Japanese/etc. if you're into that.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm learning French! :D Hoping to do my degree with a minor in French, too. Yay me.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 10, 2008)

Castform, there are two accents, the road and the stress. To get the road (which makes you breathe an 'h' sound), just do an apostrophe before the letter: ἀ. To get a stress, do a semicolon: ά.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

I knew what Road did, but thanks anyway. I just didn't know what it was called.

Doesn't seem to work for me...

'α 'ε 'η 'ι 'ο 'υ 'ω

No accents D:


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 10, 2008)

ἀ ἐ ἠ ἰ ὀ ὐ ὠ

Make sure that when you turned Greek on, the first dropdown read 'Greek', and the second read 'Greek Polytonic'.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 10, 2008)

It did.

My PC sucks ; ;


----------

